# No Comparison To That Big Halide



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

I have only had my plants since 4-1, but I`ll tell you this - I don`t think any amount of indoor lighting, or any kind, can even begin to compare to sunlight.   

I can tell an amazing difference in mine from day to day, depending on whether they are outdoors or inside.   

Inside they are now under a 150W cfl.


----------

